# Matěj Vydra



## Mou (9 Maggio 2013)

Attaccante ceco classe '92, neanche a dirlo di proprietà dell'Udinese e in questa stagione in prestito al Watford di Zola (34 presenze, 20 gol). Con la nazionale maggiore 7 presenze e 2 marcature.

Se tengono Muriel, non bruciano Zielinski e coltivano Vydra, l'Udinese ha un reparto avanzato dal grande potenziale. Che ne pensate?


----------



## juventino (9 Maggio 2013)

Secondo me lo venderanno subito.


----------



## Mou (9 Maggio 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Secondo me lo venderanno subito.



Io credo lo richiamino in Italia per la prossima stagione.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (9 Maggio 2013)

se il watford sale in premier si dice che lui voglia rimanere li perchè si trova molto bene in inghilterra


----------



## Mou (12 Maggio 2013)

Oggi doppietta in Watford - Leicester 3-1


----------



## Brontolo (12 Maggio 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Attaccante ceco classe '92, neanche a dirlo di proprietà dell'Udinese e in questa stagione in prestito al Watford di Zola (34 presenze, 20 gol). Con la nazionale maggiore 7 presenze e 2 marcature.
> 
> Se tengono Muriel, non bruciano Zielinski e coltivano Vydra, l'Udinese ha un reparto avanzato dal grande potenziale. Che ne pensate?



che muriel entro un paio d'anni passerà dal bianconero al bianconero con sponsor fiat, che la juve probabilmente non riscatterà isla e chiederà una prelazione su zielinski e vydra...e che quindi l'udinese anche l'anno prossimo uscirà nelle prime fasi di EL, che pozzo festeggerà il capodanno più ricco di qualche milione e strafregandosene delle mazzate che tira al coefficiente uefa agendo in questo modo.


----------



## Mou (4 Giugno 2013)

20 gol in 37 presenze il suo tabellino quest'anno.


----------



## Mou (8 Novembre 2013)

Finora flop spiacevole al WBA: 2 presenze e 0 reti. Forse ha fatto il salto troppo presto.


----------

